# Most Lethal Reality Show



## txpj007 (Dec 14, 2010)

*http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/ent...own-warriors-wanted-for-spike-series-120610w/*


Got a a chain email today looking for cast hopefuls.  Still tossing the idea around in my head but sounds like it has a chance of being a cool show if its done right.

*Spec ops smackdown: ‘Most Lethal’ warriors wanted for new Spike TV series*



 By Jon R. Anderson - Staff writer


When it comes to the military’s most elite — that rarified world  where everyone is “special” — who really is the best of the best?
It’s  a question Spike TV will try to answer in a new reality commando  competition dubbed “Most Lethal” — think “The Ultimate Fighter” for  special ops. The winner will take home the title and a heavyweight purse  of $100,000.
The show hopes to bring together “12 of the  best-trained combatants in the world for the most intense reality series  on television,” says Sharon Levy, Spike TV’s executive vice president  of original series.
Set to air in summer 2011, the 10-part,  one-hour show’s mission is to “determine who is fiercest,” according to  an announcement from producer GRB Entertainment, creators of  “Confessions: Animal Hoarding” and “Growing up Gotti.”
Casting is open to active-duty troops or recent veterans of any top-tier special ops combat unit.
“We’re  looking for mostly U.S. military — Delta Force, Army Special Forces and  Rangers, Navy SEALs and [explosive ordnance disposal team members], Air  Force pararescue and Marine Force Recon — but we’re also hoping to have  one or two from units like the British SAS or other foreign agencies,”  casting director Blair Franklin says. Anyone on active duty would need  to be able to take leave for about 45 days this spring for filming, he  said.
Producers of “Most Lethal” are hoping to secure the  Pentagon’s blessing to film the series at military facilities under the  supervision of local evaluators and a hand-picked team of top-tier  combat operators.
Franklin says the show’s sure-to-be dirty dozen will face off in a series of tests of raw strength and combat smarts.
Challenges  will be modeled on real-world combat scenarios that will test  everything from reconnaissance and urban combat chops to  escape-and-evasion techniques and the finer points of “threat  elimination.”
“It’s not enough for them to be fit and strong and  great with weapons,” says producer Gary R. Benz. “We’re going to test  every combat skill and tactical response in the book. Then, we’re going  to throw away the book and find out what they learned on the  battlefield.”
If you think you’re special ops smackdown material, send an e-mail to sofsearch@grbtv.com with some background on your military experience and a recent photo.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd only be good as "bait"... ;)  But I'd like to watch a show like that and I hope they do get a couple guys from the International community.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 15, 2010)

This would be right up SAWMAN's alley and give him some good exposure.  I wonder if he has seen it.

Hopefully Barry Rice doesn't jump on it and take off into the jungle because he wants to shag the host.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 15, 2010)

One thing is I hope they FULLY VET the contestants. Seems this is almost a rehash of Deadliest Warrior, but an all military/SOF only challenge.

Would surprise me if Wil Willis shows up, unless he has a non-compete agreement still in effect with Discovery.


----------



## Boon (Dec 15, 2010)

FYI, the press release poster is posted on the main site page (at the bottom).  I have a copy of the questionnaire as well, which is all about leadership, weapons you've used, combat skills, etc.  I'm sure all sorts of fakes apply, and if they vet these people, I'm sure they have been busy.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 16, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if the guy representing "Rangers" is gonna be a school house one.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 16, 2010)

If I am a Force Recon Ranger Sniper am I eligible


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2010)

Ghey


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> If I am a Force Recon Ranger Sniper am I eligible



Is that what you tell your Airsoft buddies?  (yes, I realize you could crush me, you giant airsoft poser)


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2010)

I dropped my app to represent the warrior fobbits of the world.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry, contractors not allowed.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm sure like several of you, the ones I would recommend need to stay nameless and faceless.  Sounds like another biased staged made for tv steaming pile.  You will most likely never see the true best on shows like this because they are currently putting their skills at work where it matters most.


----------



## AWP (Dec 16, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> Sorry, contractors not allowed.



That's the story of my life at Bagram.


----------



## is friday (Dec 18, 2010)

We better send a MCMAP black belt! There is no stopping the hamburger grip.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 23, 2010)

Didn't they already do this?
"Combat Missions" only came out 8 years or so ago


----------



## JBS (Dec 23, 2010)

It will be interesting to watch.   Good luck to any among ShadowSpear who apply.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 25, 2010)

Headshot said:


> I'm sure like several of you, the ones I would recommend need to stay nameless and faceless.  Sounds like another biased staged made for tv steaming pile.  You will most likely never see the true best on shows like this because they are currently putting their skills at work where it matters most.



Exactly.


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2010)

It will be entertaining if nothing else, definitely need to be taken with a grain of salt though.


----------



## SAWMAN (Dec 26, 2010)

There are some good people involved in putting this one together. I don't expect it to be just a pre-staged "entertainment" show like some have speculated. My impression is that it'll be a straight up, challenge competition between the best of those who apply. I've seen the ad for applicants numerous times in multiple, effective places. That's a good sign that they're looking for a strong pool of competitors. I've been wanting to put a show like this together since I first heard about Top Shot. This one sounds like it could be really good so far. Time will tell.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 26, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> There are some good people involved in putting this one together. I don't expect it to be just a pre-staged "entertainment" show like some have speculated. My impression is that it'll be a straight up, challenge competition between the best of those who apply. I've seen the ad for applicants numerous times in multiple, effective places. That's a good sign that they're looking for a strong pool of competitors. I've been wanting to put a show like this together since I first heard about Top Shot. This one sounds like it could be really good so far. Time will tell.



I liked Top Shot, I am basing my view of this type show based only on what I have seen of other types.  Example: "Deadliest Warrior" where they put Spetznaz against SF in what was not at all a legit competition other than the shooting, and then typed in a bunch of computer data to puke out some kind of crazy result.  They had no Warriors involved in judging or staging all that crap. There are others of that type also.

I guess the question on the one you're speaking of is the W's of who is putting it together and their qualifications to stage the competition types, and also judge the outcome.  That will be the determining factor at least from my perspective of the legitimacy of the competition.  I hope it's the best one that's ever been done, it would be nice for somebody to raise the bar.


----------



## SAWMAN (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm also hoping for the same. I am not at liberty to give details, but I will say I see this one as potentially being a show that we can all enjoy as a straight ahead competition for better or worse, between qualified competitors with a legit crew to judge. I think that's safe enough territory for now. Only time will tell if this one, or another pans out the way we'd like to see one done. There are a lot of projects in the works that I KNOW some of you will get a kick out of... Just keep an eye out for this Summer's programming. If I end up hosting or competing in any of these, I'll give a heads up that the show's coming. There should be at least a couple...Again, only time will tell for sure. These things change by the day. Just know there are folks in the biz who know you're out there and are responding. That's a good thing.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's the casting flyer for the show:


----------

